# 3038E Neutral Start Switch Not Adjusted Properly



## SmallGoater (Sep 20, 2021)

My 3038E will not crank to start unless I'm holding in on the Neutral Safety Switch detent ball with my thumb while a second switch without the harness connection plugged to it, keeps my transmission fluid from running out.
That's the bypass I used to determine my problem was with the NSS step in the starting sequence.
The operators manual just says if the switch is out of adjustment (See your John Deere Dealer) can anyone tell me what's involved with (Adjusting the Neutral Safety Switch) for proper contact and operation?
Thanks, all comments ,much appreciated.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SmallGoater said:


> My 3038E will not crank to start unless I'm holding in on the Neutral Safety Switch detent ball with my thumb while a second switch without the harness connection plugged to it, keeps my transmission fluid from running out.
> That's the bypass I used to determine my problem was with the NSS step in the starting sequence.
> The operators manual just says if the switch is out of adjustment (See your John Deere Dealer) can anyone tell me what's involved with (Adjusting the Neutral Safety Switch) for proper contact and operation?
> Thanks, all comments ,much appreciated.



Not really up to date on newer John Deere equipment but the neutral safety switches that Kioti uses have no adjustment. They are just remove and replace when bad...First thing I would do, which is a long shot with most John Deere dealers, is give them a call and see if you can talk to someone in the service department and ask them if they know if there is a was to adjust this or not. They might tell you depending on how the dealer is...

Also, not sure what years and models are covered but I am thinking that John Deere had a recall on some of them. Might also ask that...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

There are no adjustments to the old Ford tractor's transmission neutral safety switch. If they were adjustable, what a PITA that would be, pulling the transmission cover, make adjustment, reinstall the cover to check adjustment, etc. My experience with Ford trans neutral safety switches is that they last maybe 3-4 years before you have to start "jiggling" the hi/lo shift lever to get it to function properly.


----------



## SmallGoater (Sep 20, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback guys, looks like I'm about to find out just how much of a PITA it's going to be. 
All my research and networking so far is pointing in that direction.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SmallGoater said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, looks like I'm about to find out just how much of a PITA it's going to be.
> All my research and networking so far is pointing in that direction.



Not sure where this switch is located on your model of John Deere but on Kioti newer models it is on the outside of the trans and not hard at all to get to can change....


----------

